# Copyright free classical recordings



## sophie11 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I would like to know if you could recommend me websites where there are copyright free classical recordings, please ?

I would like to insert some short excepts of classical music in my videos, and post these videos on video platforms.

I've discovered a great project called Musopen , which offers a lot of classical music recordings.
Unfortunately, they've not recorded all the music I'm looking for.

I'm very interested in symphonic recordings, such as symphonies and ensemble.

Thanks a lot for your help !

Sophie


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This site claims to have free classical. That may not be true for certain works in certain countries. You will have to evaluate their terms or whatever they say about it. The material they have is variable, some quite good, some so so. Some is complete, some is partial. Worth a look.
www.classiccat.net


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

SixFootScowl said:


> This site claims to have free classical. That may not be true for certain works in certain countries. You will have to evaluate their terms or whatever they say about it. The material they have is variable, some quite good, some so so. Some is complete, some is partial. Worth a look.
> www.classiccat.net


I used a piece from this site to create a video, demonstrating an app I created and posted on Sourceforge. When posting the video on Youtube to then embed on Sourceforge, it got flagged as copyrighted. But the copyright holder gave me permission to use it. This was all instantaneous. No months long process to gain approval.


----------



## sophie11 (Dec 21, 2021)

Thanks a lot for your quick reply !


----------

